# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Einscan-S 3D scanner >  How do we attach the scanner to the telescopic tripod ?

## Hugues

How do we attach the scanner to the telescopic tripod ?

There is one big screw on the tripod bracket, but the 2 holes under the scanner are too small  :Confused:

----------


## Hugues

Ok, Shining 3D tech support explained me:

- on the tripod end, there is a sliding adapter that you can remove.
- it has a 6.6mm diameter screw in the middle, silver color, remove this screw by turning it
- on the scanner, remove the 2 black screws holding the stand to the scanner
- using one of these black screws, put it in the hole on the sliding adapter where the silver 6.3mm screw was
- screw the sliding adapter on the scanner
- then you can attach the sliding adapter to the tripod
- secure firmly.

----------


## ariakas

Thank you for the tip, Hugues!i will try next week  :Big Grin:

----------


## EinScan-S

Hi guys, 
please check the tripod installation demo here! 
https://youtu.be/hnBoe0FGtFY

----------

